# Maltese and Retained Testicles



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

The story:

A couple weeks ago I noticed this strange round bump on Henry's inner hind leg. It didn't seem to bother him at all, but I made an appointment with the vet just to have a definitive answer as to what it was. Well, we've just come back from there and I got much more than I bargained for. The bump turned out to be a hernia which had appeared due to one of his testicles descending. However, apparently, only one of them has descended, making him cryptorchid. The vet said that he will more than likely require surgery to have the one retained testicle removed as it has a higher chance of causing cancer. The funny thing is, is that when he had his first checkup with this vet, she made sure to write down in her notes that both of his testicles had descended. How is it possible that they were both once there and now one of them has gotten lost up in God knows where?

She said he would need a number of incisions to remove the hernia, find the retained testicle, neuter him, etc. and I asked for an estimate. But minutes later she came out into the waiting room and told me that she didn't think it was necessary to remove the hernia but she strongly suggested the neuter surgery.

I'm quite confused. I did a lot of research on cryptorchidism right before I posted this, but I feel as though Spoiled Maltese is and always has been the best resource for me or any responsible Maltese owner. 

I'm not sure what to do. I don't have any immediate plans to neuter him because I haven't found any reason that I should. I don't want to alter his personality by doing something that seems unecessary to me, especially since I am in no way planning to breed him and he doesn't come into contact with other dogs on a regular basis. The vet is a big advocate for spay/neuter surgery and they try to convince me to get the procedure done every time I go in. I also haven't found him to have behavioral problems significant enough that I'd like to "mellow" out by neutering him. I don't know if there is a way to remove the retained testicle without actually neutering him

I'd like to get a second opinion, but at this point I'm confused and frustrated a bit. I'd like to know what you all think before I make any decisions. :smcry:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

cryptorchidism is dangerous. he needs to have them both removed.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I cant help regarding the one testitcle not descending other than to say that I know it has to be resolved. As for neutering, doing so reduces the chance of your dog getting cancer later in life. Honestly his personality will not change from being neutered. Some dogs won't mark (lift their leg to pee) after neutering. Toto was neutered a 6 months of age and he does lift his leg. Also when a dog is not neutered they have a tendency to create aggression in neutered dogs. Though you said that your dog won't be around other dogs, you never know, you might meet other people that have dogs that you may want to socialize your dog with. Even if your dog does not ever have contact with another dog, in my opinion, lessening the chance of him getting cancer (I don't recall if it is testicular cancer or prostate cancer) would be enough of a reason to have him neutered.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

> Even if your dog does not ever have contact with another dog, in my opinion, lessening the chance of him getting cancer (I don't recall if it is testicular cancer or prostate cancer) would be enough of a reason to have him neutered.[/B]


I agree with this statement. It is actually both testicular and prostate cancer. It will 100% eliminate the chance of testicular cancer.

Your vet advocates spaying/neutering because it is the best thing for your pet. Why are you against it?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Only one testicle descending is monorchid (mono meaning "one"). If your vet doesn't know this
you might want a new vet. lol Yes, they need to be removed. I would
think a hernia should be repaired too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> The story:
> 
> A couple weeks ago I noticed this strange round bump on Henry's inner hind leg. It didn't seem to bother him at all, but I made an appointment with the vet just to have a definitive answer as to what it was. Well, we've just come back from there and I got much more than I bargained for. The bump turned out to be a hernia which had appeared due to one of his testicles descending. However, apparently, only one of them has descended, making him cryptorchid. The vet said that he will more than likely require surgery to have the one retained testicle removed as it has a higher chance of causing cancer. The funny thing is, is that when he had his first checkup with this vet, she made sure to write down in her notes that both of his testicles had descended. How is it possible that they were both once there and now one of them has gotten lost up in God knows where?
> 
> ...


I did a lot of research on this subject in 2004. A dog can pull up his testicles up until about 7 or 8 months old. They get scared and up one goes. Well if the testicle gets intangled in the vas deferese tubing it cannot come back down or the testicle has gotten to big to fit back through the inginial hole into the sack. Now its a retained testicle. I believe what you have is a "high" testicle. It did not complete descending into the scrotum. 
If it is your choice and you do not want him neutered you can have the retained testicle removed and leave the other testicle in the scrotum. 
Right now I need to go meet my grandson's bus. I have found information that contradicts the neutering of dogs at an early age and reason's why you shouldn't neuter. I am on the fence on this subject.
Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

*I thought this might help in your decision.

Monorchidism *literally means one descended testis, and is very rare. *Cryptorchidism* is the retention of one or both of the testes, usually in the abdomen. Cryptorchid testes can also be outside the body wall under the skin. The danger with cryptorchidism is that if the testis is in the abdomen, it is being exposed to a higher body temperature and is at great risk for Sertoli cell tumor (13 times more often than dogs with descended testes). Affected animals should be castrated (neutered). It is suspected to be a hereditary condition. Dogs which are unilateral cryptorchid (one testis is descended, one is not) can still be fertile and can pass the trait on to offspring. Cryptorchidism occurs most frequently in purebred dogs, in certain breeds, and within certain families of a breed.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

for that particular ailment, the vets around here feel it necessary to neuter rather than leave one testicle. why bother putting your dog through a procedure to leave a testicle that could, later in life, be the cause of more problems?

for the health and safety of your dog, i would agree with your vet (who has the medical degree and only has the welfare of your dog in mind) to have him neutered.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> The funny thing is, is that when he had his first checkup with this vet, she made sure to write down in her notes that both of his testicles had descended. How is it possible that they were both once there and now one of them has gotten lost up in God knows where?[/B]


I would definately get a second opinion. How can you trust her if she wrote that down last time ?



> I have found information that contradicts the neutering of dogs at an early age and reason's why you shouldn't neuter. I am on the fence on this subject.[/B]


Me too. How old is Henry ? I suppose that an undescended testicle is not an emergency and it can wait until the dog is over a year old (fully mature). But you definately will have to deal with the undescended testicle. You cannot leave it. Get a second opinion. That vet has too many contradictions.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes, testicles can go up and down on pups. So he certainly could have had 2 down at one visit and 1 up at this visit. If you want to wait it out, you could have him neutered at a year. 

I would have the hernia repaired. There is no reason not to do this at the same time. It could potentially cause problems (tissue can become strangulated in the hernia).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck on your decision! My mom's Italian Greyhound had that problem, but I don't know much about it...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Peanut has ....... well no "peanuts". The vet told me to wait 1 more month and if they didn't make an appearance that she would do a spay type of surgery because the temperture can cause cancer. So I feel everyday for his little "peanuts" and nothing yet! :new_shocked:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Like I have said before. I am on the fence with spaying and neutering. I do believe people have the right to be able to have an informed decision. Here are some articles and they are very few and far between on why you shouldn't spay or neuter your dogs. I did have 2 bitches, a standard poodle and an Airedale that I had spayed at 6 months old. Both had problems with urinary problems. They lacked the estrogen to keep their muscles for urination intact. If they were given estrogen 30mg every day at a $40 cost per dog they could retain their urine. In humans when a hysterectomy is done they try to leave at least one ovary. If not then they take estrogen replacement. The girls were spayed by two different veterinarians.

http://www.doindogs.com/spay_neuter.shtml

http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

http://beardie.net/bcca/health/articles/ne...no_neuter.shtml

http://www.aunaturelk9s.com/spayandneuter.html

http://www.dog-neuter.com/

Tina


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Peanut has ....... well no "peanuts". The vet told me to wait 1 more month and if they didn't make an appearance that she would do a spay type of surgery because the temperture can cause cancer. So I feel everyday for his little "peanuts" and nothing yet! :new_shocked:[/B]


On the subject of feeling for testicles, please do this carefully or not at all. The second seminar we had at the AMA Specialty this year was entitled "Breeding Better Dogs" given by Dr. Carmen Battaglia. He raised a point that I had never heard before but it makes sense. His point was that the body (in this case a dog) has a way of protecting itself. And every time you feel and prod, especially with fingernails, for the testicles you are encouraging the dog's natural instinct, which is to pull the testicles up to protect them. It takes several months for the testicles to fully descend into the scrotum and for the ring to close. Prod long enough and the dog might well pull those testicles up for good. If and when you have your dog neutered, both testicles should be removed.

Mary


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=446963
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Mary,
I have been to one of his seminars. I've watch a friend with very long finger nails palpate for testicles and she has dogs who do come up missing a testicle. 
Tina


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I believe that you dog should be neutered.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=446988
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL......I just feel around like if I am rubbing his belly I don't "prod" him at all. :blush: My vet did prod him once though.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley had Cryptorchidism. I kept waiting & waiting & waiting for them to drop, the vet said not to worry, it just wasn't going to happen.

Admittedly I didn't do a whole lot of research on it, I just though, oh well, the vet said it's fine to leave it, so I'll leave it. I wasn't until Harley was a bit over 12 months that I decided to do a *little* bit of reading - everything I saw (and it wasn't an extensive search) but everything I saw said to have them removed as it would reduce the risk of testicular cancer. The next time I saw the vet, I mentioned that I'd read about the risk of testicular cancer & he said, yes, thats right, the risk does increase leaving them - so why didn't he mention that in the first place!!

So at 16 months, Harley had exploratory surgery to remove them - the vet (different vet) likened it to a spay operation (and I was charged for a spay, rather than the neuter fee). They were found in his abdomen. The incision was HUGE - from the base of his penis up to the bottom of his rib cage - luckily, he has zero scaring today.

He also had a small hernia removed at the same time - which is why I think the incision was so large, as the hernia was quite high up.

I didn't notice any changes in his personality at all. He was a leg lifter/marker (outside!) from the day I got him, and it continues to this day! LOL.

I wish you luck in your decision!


----------



## writepudding (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm a bit late in my response to all of you as I have been on holiday, but thank you so much for all who responded, I will keep all of your suggestions and advice in mind! Thank you to Tina for the links! MalteseJane, Henry will be 8 months in a week. I am in the process of finding a good vet to take him to for a second opinion, hopefully he/she can help. rayer:


----------

